# Processing Time for CSV @ Mumbai Consulate



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applied for CSV ( with an employment Letter), How many does it take for embassy to issue the visa? My joining is on 1st Nov, but i have already told my employer to get it extended for another month because of visa processing timeline?

Anyone who has applied recently with job offer and was able to get visa in a month?

Thanks
ADI


----------



## Winner86 (Nov 26, 2020)

Did you get an answer?


----------

